# Constipation?



## Abbyroad909 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey everyone. Has anyone else had issues with their 'tiel getting constipated? I noticed last night that Winston was repeatedly doing her "I am about to poo" motion but then nothing would happen. I fed her apples and lettuce and finally she went, and it seemed normal (if a little large and runny, but that often happens when she eats lettuce). Are there any underlying causes I should be aware of? There has been no change in her diet, but she did finish laying eggs about a week ago. If it happens again today I'll take her to the vet, but if there's anything anyone can tell me in the meantime, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Is she acting normally in all other ways? There are egg related problems that result in the bird having problems pooping. Other than egg-binding, there's also things like egg peritonitis, when yolk leaks from the ovaries into the abdominal cavity.


----------



## Abbyroad909 (Dec 7, 2009)

She seems totally normal in every way except for that. She spent hours sitting with me and playing last night and I would have said nothing was wrong other than that.


----------

